# 5 Lưu Ý Quan Trọng Khi Chọn Mua Giường Ngủ



## NguyenXuyen (16/7/19)

Giường ngủ là sản phẩm nội thất không thể thiếu cho một không gian phòng ngủ. Chiếc giường ngủ hỗ trợ cho bạn rất nhiều trong việc bảo vệ sức khỏe. Để có giấc ngủ ngon và sâu giấc bạn cần chọn chiếc giường thoải mái và phù hợp nhất. Vậy cần lưu ý điều gì khí chọn mua giường ngủ? Dunlopillovietnam.vn sẽ giới thiệu với bạn bài viết 5 Lưu Ý Quan Trọng Khi Chọn Mua Giường Ngủ để bạn có định hướng trong việc lựa chọn một chiếc giường ngủ đúng chất lượng.

*1. Chọn kích thước giường ngủ phù hợp*
Chất lượng giấc ngủ quan trọng hơn là thời gian ngủ. Nếu bạn ngủ với thời gian dài nhưng giấc ngủ không sâu, hay thức vào giữa đêm thì điều này không tốt bằng việc bạn ngủ với thời gian ngắn nhưng giấc ngủ của bạn sâu và ngon giấc sẽ hỗ trợ sức khỏe cho bạn, giúp bạn có tinh thần minh mẫn khi.

Vì vậy để có giấc ngủ ngon, hãy chọn cho mình một chiếc giường ngủ thoải mái nhất. Điều quan trọng cần lưu ý là nên chọn chiếc giường ngủ phù hợp với kích thước của mỗi người. Tốt nhất, bạn nên chọn chiếc giường có kích thước phù hợp với chiều cao cơ thể, chiều rộng cũng phải phù hợp để bạn cảm thấy thoải mái khi xoay nằm với mọi tư thế. Nếu chọn giường ngủ cho vợ chồng, bạn có thể chọn giường với kích thước 180x200cm. Chọn giường cho bé thì chọn những mẫu với kích thước đơn giản, nhỏ gọn.

*2. Chú ý bề mặt giường ngủ*
Khi chọ mua giường ngủ, bạn cần chú ý kiểm tra các điểm nối của giường có bị hở hay không? Dáng giường có cân đối không? Các chi tiết kỹ thuật thành giường có chắc chắn hay không? Kiểm tra các yếu tố trên để chọn được mẫu giường đẹp và tạo cảm giac êm ái thoải mái khi nằm.







_Giường gỗ tự nhiên GN032_​
*3. Ngồi thử để kiểm tra độ chắc chắn của giường*
Khi mua giường ngủ, hãy ngồi thử để kiểm tra độ chắc chắn của giường. Kiểm tra thử xem giường có bị rung khi ngồi hay lắc mạnh không. Giường ngủ chất lượng tốt sẽ không bị ọp ẹp hay xiêu vẹo, chịu lực tốt, độ bền cao. Ngược lại những chiếc giường chất lượng kém sẽ bị rung, không thoải mái khi ngồi hay nằm. Chiếc giường kém chất lượng còn làm ảnh hưởng đến tấm nệm của bạn nữa.

*4. Chọn chất liệu giường ngủ*
Hiện nay, giường ngủ có đa dạng các chất liệu: có giường ngủ gỗ (giường ngủ gỗ công nghiệp, giường ngủ gỗ tự nhiên), giường sắt,… nên bạn có thể thoải mái lựa chọn cho mình mẫu giường phù hợp nhất với sở thích. Ngày nay, đa số các gia đình Việt đều chọn chất liệu giường gỗ bởi vẻ đẹp sang trọng mà nó đem lại cho căn phòng. Giường gỗ không có tính hàn lạnh như giường kim loại. Giường gỗ có tính ổn định cao, chịu lực tốt, bền chắc.







_Giường gỗ tự nhiên K029_​
*5. Kinh phí mua giường*
Giường ngủ đa dạng chủng loại, mẫu mã nên giá cả cũng phong phú. Bạn có thể tham khảo các mức giá giường ngủ TẠI ĐÂY và chọn mua một chiếc giường phù hợp với túi tiến của gia đình.

Món đồ nội thất tốt không nhất thiết phải quá đắt tiền nhưng cũng đừng chọn sản phẩm có giá quá rẻ. Hãy chọn mua, đặt, đóng giường tại địa chỉ úy tín để sở hữu sản phẩm tốt, chất lượng bền đẹp, mức giá hợp lý.

*Mọi thông tin chi tiết xin liên hệ cho chúng tôi theo địa chỉ:*
Website:dunlopillovietnam.vn
Hotline: 0909 677 325

*Dunlopillovietnam.vn*​


----------

